# Post pics!



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Post pictures of your babies and their names!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

These are Rosie, Andy and Lily. Sadly Andy passed away recently but he's the blond one, Lily is the white one, and Rosie is multi colored


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> They are just adorable!


Thanks so much what kind of goats do you have??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have dairy goats. 3 LaManchas and a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

To many to put on here ( 25+) but heres a few...

Chloe







Ariel







Crystal 







Champ








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Aww they like to pose for pics! ❤


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a couple of my 22. Sugardaddy Alastar is first. Second is Belle. Third is Gingham, Calico, and Belle


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww! So sweet!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

here are my bred


















girls and here are the bucks they are bred to












and here is my doeling(8 months) and my first starter herd goat












and here is my donkey






and that completes my herd

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## BlackWing_Farm (Sep 20, 2014)

One of my personal favorites, big girl Poetry 









One of our Jr herdsires, Calistoga. His fancy hair do is a chick magnet  









All the baby girls having lunch at Nationals earlier this summer. 









My pretty girl Lucy, another favorite


----------

